# Age? (Growth chart?)



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, just the other day I got a new Betta and I noticed there was a date on the top of the cup he was in. I'm wondering if this could be a "birth" date? It was February the 10th of this year. That would make him right about 8 months old. Is this the typical age where fish are sold in pet stores?

And, I'd like to know if there is a growth chart I could look at. I'd love to see how they grow and change from egg to adult. 

Oh, and how old are they (typically) before they reach full size? I think my boy is currently about 2 inches in length. Though, it's hard to measure a swimming fish.  lol!

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is a growth chart-growth and development vary too within the spawn.
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=846

Nor sure what the date on the cup means....


----------

